# Cowan Creek and/or Coal and Candle Creek



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

Could anyone tell me if it is worthwhile fishing the Cowan or Coal and Candle Creeks for bream and flathead.
An alternate would to me be the Sandbrook Inlet at Brooklyn.
Would that be a fair call
David
Wavedance Capri


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Both creeks hold bream. I would target the steep rocky shores, but have taken bream (not many) in the shallows of both creeks.

You might think about Mooney Mooney Creek as well. Berowra Ck is another option.

I haven't been very successful in the Hawkesbury system but there are definitely good fish to be had. I've dropped some good ones - one in racks at the mouth of Mooney Mooney.


----------



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas
I live in the western suburbs of Sydney and the above spots are relatively easy to get to. Can you also get flathead in these creeks?
David
Wavedance Capri


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Flathead can definitely be had. Have caught them in Cowan and Berowra Cks. Can slow troll shallow diving hbs or even drift in the very shallow waters with an sp out the back (eg gulp sandworm). Generally get a flathead when I'm drifting for whiting and there is one reach of Cowan Ck that has been particularly kind to me 8)


----------



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Peril and Kraley.
I normally fish Forster for flathead or blackfish but I am hoping to bring my yak back to Sydney and I may as well enjoy the Hawkesbury. I understand you won't glow in the dark if you eat fish from there.
I have tried the gulps,Peril, but I find the fish only seem to take the tails. Is it because I am retreiving too quickly or am I trying to catch toads.
Kraley, I am too new at yaking to attempt Sydney Harbour. I had an unfortunate situation at Forster where I went belly up in the run out tide. I've learnt the lesson not to anchour on a corner of an oyster lease in the main channel
David
Wavedance Capri


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Forster Freak said:


> I have tried the gulps,Peril, but I find the fish only seem to take the tails. Is it because I am retreiving too quickly or am I trying to catch toads.


I just drift with them in very skinny water. And I take my time getting the rod out of the rod holder so they've had time to gulp it down. Miss a few, catch a few


----------



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

Occy
I don't know if I will be in Forster for the "festival of yaks". If I am rest assured I will attend. I will definately check out your post re leccy motors.
In the meantime I have this yen to fish the Hawkesbury for bream.
This web site gets to you doesn't it?
Cheers David


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dave,
Mate in the hawksberry system unless you know a spot X fish in 600mm or less of water for bream and flatties will always be there on the drop offs, just bounce an sp along.

The guys are right Cowan, berowra, mooney mooney are all good. Don't forget patonga 

Mooney mooney has the added bonus of soapies on the run in 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello Dave
justcruisin32 sounds about the right way to spend the rest of your life.
Thanks for the tip re the Hawkesbury. I don't have a fish finder and therefore without some local knowledge I guess it would be try,try,try and try again till you find the dropof.
I fished Patonga Creek some 20 years ago and it was full of fish then but the opening to the creek was much wider than it is now. You used to get a lot of blackfish in the creek as well. Must try it again.
I will never forget that I tried to get my dad to buy a waterfront house in Patonga in the early 70's. He said $18500 was too much to pay.Such is life.
You all make mention of the Mooney Mooney. Are there accessible launching sites near the bridge?
Regards David


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

the only two spots i know off (not say there isn't more). Is one at the ruins boat ramp on the western side of the freeway bridge or take the old road (pacific highway) and when you cross mooney mooney creek there is a dirt road on the south western bank follow that along lots of spots were you could manage to slide a yak in.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

Dave
Thanks for the info
Happy Easter
Regards David


----------

